# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Joxville

## golach

Hope you have a good one Joxville

----------


## cherokee

Oops, nearly missed your birthday there Jox !!  Hope you had a lurvely day !! x

----------


## joxville

Thanks to both of you for taking the time to send me greetings, I've had a terrific day. :-)

----------


## Moira

Many Happy Returns young man.  Glad you had a terrific day.  :Smile:

----------


## shazzap

Have a good one.

----------

